# What makes an amazing blow job??



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

fourtines said:


> No gag reflex is not the same as saying a woman enjoys deep throating. It's part of an overall cultural bullshit trend that anything that might injure or hurt a woman is now exciting, hence the increase in demand for deepthroat (which many women can't do because of gagging, vomiting, or pain) and anal sex. It's from porn, and it's about violence when it gets to the point where you're just like "I'm dreaming of a woman without a gag reflex" it's like "I'm dreaming of a man with an endless bank account that he signs over to me."
> 
> Except possibly worse, because we could actually be discussing physical injury here, instead of mere self-absorbed objectification, which has been largely stoked by the popularity of "well, people in porns are doing it."
> 
> ...


Yeah, all I'm reading here is that you completely misinterpreted the actual comments and are now willing to compare an offhand crude remark to rape in an attempt to save face. While I'm well-aware of the connotations and social justice warrior semantics at play here, the point, ultimately, is that you took several remarks out of context as an excuse to derail the thread and shame people for their sexual preferences. Whether or not you enjoy deep-throating is also irrelevant; I'm not sure why you would include that as an excuse for your behavior. 

Saying that it's "valid" to compare the psychological violence of rape to the psychological violence caused by a random on a forum saying "no gag reflex" is ridiculous. There's nothing else to say about it, and I frankly don't have an interest in actually debating this issue with you because it's just that absurd to me that you would go to such an extreme in order to prove a non-point.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

fourtines said:


> No gag reflex is not the same as saying a woman enjoys deep throating. It's part of an overall cultural bullshit trend that anything that might injure or hurt a woman is now exciting, hence the increase in demand for deepthroat (which many women can't do because of gagging, vomiting, or pain) and anal sex. It's from porn, and it's about violence when it gets to the point where you're just like "I'm dreaming of a woman without a gag reflex" it's like "I'm dreaming of a man with an endless bank account that he signs over to me."
> 
> Except possibly worse, because we could actually be discussing physical injury here, instead of mere self-absorbed objectification, which has been largely stoked by the popularity of "well, people in porns are doing it."
> 
> ...


I can understand your worries, but, I believe them to be a little unwarranted.

If you wanted a man that had an endless bank account, that wouldn't be wrong because it's what you want, it is a wish, a fantasy of sorts.

I don't remember anyone saying that women shouldn't have gag reflexes or anything like that, just that it would be like a bonus of sorts. Same as a man that had an endless bank account, as long as it's just that, a bonus and a fantasy, I don't see the harm. 

Now, should that fantasy actually come into the real world, then yes, I would agree that it would be wrong because that would be imposing your will on someone to do something that isn't physically possible. 

I believe, that the person (I can't even remember who now) that said that does understand that it isn't the norm, it isn't very possible (if at all) and he (possibly her, but like I said, I can't even remember) doesn't actively seek it out, doesn't actively try to force anything, doesn't impose their will for the other person to aspire to become like that or anything of the sort. It is just a fantasy, make believe, never never land, etc.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

NT the DC said:


> I think your sarcasm misses the mark.
> You can have those preferences in a man and who cares if you did?
> You seem to be throwing out things that are supposed to get a response of "OMG I'm gonna tell her she's wrong"
> But you're not wrong if that's what you want.
> ...


I think the amount of wtf I'm getting is people mistaking me saying its creepy to say "no gag reflex" = deepthroating is bad or immoral.

I also think its due to current trends in porn, which some young people have equated with normality, which I mentioned in my last post.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Yeah, me expressing my opinion about saying someone shouldn't have a gag reflex is completely destroying an environment of sexual positivity, even though I enjoy giving blow jobs and said I deep throat sometimes my self.
> 
> Next time I'm in a thread, I'll remember when someone says they like raping their sister or that they enjoy sex with twelve year olds, that I should respect all sexual preferences, no matter how violently stated, because otherwise, gosh darn it, I'm not being sex positive.
> 
> ...


Do you ever think "maybe it's just me". Because you should.


----------



## rainbowarriorz (Jan 9, 2013)

There's no point in arguing people, lets leave it as this - everyone has their different opinions, sexual prefrences, views, relions iris colours -EVERYONES DIFFERENT NOW LETS GET ALONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I'm really not sure how you guys are getting what you are out of what I am saying.
> 
> Like I said that "no gag reflex" is offensive, not deepthroating itself. Why? Because it implies forced or violent deepthroating which is a current disturbing trend in porn, and apparently a common unrealistic expectation amongst Gen Y men.
> 
> Same with anal; I know some people who genuinely like anal sex, but it's become trendy in porn. Which is what I mean by "risky behaviors elevated to normalcy."


No it doesn't. It implies deep throating. No one wants to see their SO gagging on their penis. I Would imagine its a turn off.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

rainbowarriorz said:


> There's no point in arguing people, lets leave it as this - everyone has their different opinions, sexual prefrences, views, relions iris colours -EVERYONES DIFFERENT NOW LETS GET ALONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## rainbowarriorz (Jan 9, 2013)

Exactly! Who knew blow jobs could surface so much conflict?


----------



## rainbowarriorz (Jan 9, 2013)

l said:


>


ohmagod you're l how nice to meet you i love your work


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I think the amount of wtf I'm getting is people mistaking me saying its creepy to say "no gag reflex" = deepthroating is bad or immoral.
> 
> I also think its due to current trends in porn, which some young people have equated with normality, which I mentioned in my last post.


If it's not bad or immoral, then why is it creepy to say that? This is sex forum, not the cute kittens forum. Talk like that is normal and to be expected.

It's not popular because of porn, it's popular because they saw it in porn, tried it, and liked it. But you do make a good point about people equating porn with normality. It's far from normality and I believe porn can create inaccurate expectations and a somewhat disengaged or disingenuous sexual experience. Though some of my guy friends told me it helped them figure out what they were doing. Guess it depends on if it's abused or not.


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

Siren said:


> No it doesn't. It implies deep throating. No one wants to see their SO gagging on their penis. I Would imagine its a turn off.


Exactly, if anything, whoever said that "no gag reflex" remark should be commended because they don't want their partner to have to go through the discomfort or pain of choking and gagging. Deep throating without the downside. That's how I saw it anyway, but if you look at that and see "rape" or whatever, then.... wtf.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

rainbowarriorz said:


> ohmagod you're l how nice to meet you i love your work


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Villainous said:


> If it's not bad or immoral, then why is it creepy to say that? This is sex forum, not the cute kittens forum. Talk like that is normal and to be expected.
> 
> It's not popular because of porn, it's popular because they saw it in porn, tried it, and liked it.



I explained why it's creepy, and if you don't know the difference between a trend in forced deepthroating and gagging, and a woman deepthroating because she's relaxed and comfortable and actually wants to do it then...

It is popular because of porn. Porn gives people ideas that they think are more "exciting" than the norm. I've even talked to men about this, men my own age, straight from their own mouths, who don't understand guys now who are currently in their teens (and I'm talking about men who are approx. 28-35, not old people) expect anal, carte blanche, or why harming women is suddenly so sexy; it's bizarre, it's a trend, and men have noticed it too.

I worked in the adult industry for a long ass time. I never made any of these kinds of exploitative, violent porns that promote this kind of behavior, but I have been close enough to the industry to see just how popular "freak show" and degrading acts to women have become in porn.

Something happens in the mind, it seems, where normal consensual sex is not enough, and the person craves more and more violent or odd thrills; not because it necessarily physically feels better, but for psychological reasons, or even the guy thinking that if guys in porn do that, that's what "real men" must do.

This is totally off-topic now, though. No, forced deepthroat isn't normal and it shouldn't be expected, unless a woman has an explicit fetish to where she actually wants to do that, and she's not being choked, or having her head grabbed against her will, or doing it because she thinks if she doesn't it would make her a bad girlfriend.

I walk a very fine line between being sex positive and open-minded, and putting my foot down, and I'm explaining exactly what the difference is between willing deepthroat and what I'm talking about here, and you're still not comprehending for some bizarre reason.

I'm tired of this discussion, I've said what I've meant to say, and I know there are people who get it. There are also people who don't pointlessly keep replying to my posts after I've told them I have them on ignore...you know when that happens, things are kind of off.


----------



## Shadowlight (Dec 12, 2012)

Villainous said:


> If it's not bad or immoral, then why is it creepy to say that? This is sex forum, not the cute kittens forum. Talk like that is normal and to be expected.
> 
> It's not popular because of porn, it's popular because they saw it in porn, tried it, and liked it. But you do make a good point about people equating porn with normality. It's far from normality and I believe porn can create inaccurate expectations and a somewhat disengaged or disingenuous sexual experience. Though some of my guy friends told me it helped them figure out what they were doing.


My personal issue here is with the terminology and just how crass and classless it is. There are still some women out there who find men with silver tongues attractive and men with crude expressions highly unattractive. It says a lot about a man if he can't even refer to sex without having to resort to street slang and thug-talk. 

Of course, to each their own. Just a point of note that if someone is going to be crass about how they express a particular sexual preference, then they should also be ready to be challenged by women who prefer to be spoken to and viewed in a dignified manner.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I explained why it's creepy, and if you don't know the difference between a trend in forced deepthroating and gagging, and a woman deepthroating because she's relaxed and comfortable and actually wants to do it then...
> 
> It is popular because of porn. Porn gives people ideas that they think are more "exciting" than the norm. I've even talked to men about this, men my own age, straight from their own mouths, who don't understand guys now who are currently in their teens (and I'm talking about men who are approx. 28-35, not old people) expect anal, carte blanche, or why harming women is suddenly so sexy; it's bizarre, it's a trend, and men have noticed it too.
> 
> ...


That's likely the problem.
You cannot apply mens sexual attitudes to what you've seen in the biased sample that is the porn industry.
If you do you'll be making a erroneous grand conclusion like: Men's enjoyment of deep throating is due to porn.

And in response to your previous quote to me: When someone says deep throat or "no gag reflex" there is nothing in there that implies either was forced upon the women. You're the one who jumped that conclusion erroneously, likely due to your proximity to porn culture.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

fourtines said:


> *I'm tired of this discussion*, I've said what I've meant to say, and I know there are people who get it. There are also people who don't pointlessly keep replying to my posts after I've told them I have them on ignore...you know when that happens, things are kind of off.


K, bye. 

Now, are there any uncircumcised guys out there who can give me some tips? My boyfriend is uncircumcised and, he seems happy but I want to make sure I can keep him that way.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Shadowlight said:


> My personal issue here is with the terminology and just how crass and classless it is. There are still some women out there who find men with silver tongues attractive and men with crude expressions highly unattractive. It says a lot about a man if he can't even refer to sex without having to resort to street slang and thug-talk.
> 
> Of course, to each their own. Just a point of note that if someone is going to be crass about how they express a particular sexual preference, then they should also be ready to be challenged by women who prefer to be spoken to and viewed in a dignified manner.


 @Shadowlight, I'd like to introduce you to the internet. Internet -> Shadowlight


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I explained why it's creepy, and if you don't know the difference between a trend in forced deepthroating and gagging, and a woman deepthroating because she's relaxed and comfortable and actually wants to do it then...
> 
> It is popular because of porn. Porn gives people ideas that they think are more "exciting" than the norm. I've even talked to men about this, men my own age, straight from their own mouths, who don't understand guys now who are currently in their teens (and I'm talking about men who are approx. 28-35, not old people) expect anal, carte blanche, or why harming women is suddenly so sexy; it's bizarre, it's a trend, and men have noticed it too.
> 
> ...


I understand your explanations, but not how you got to forced deep throating from three words, "no gag reflex."

Simply, you took three words and made assumptions and exaggerations (thinking that it was somehow misogynistic, objectifying, or whatever else you thought about it). For some reason you misconstrued is as an attack on your values or beliefs, but it wasn't.

You made the conclusion of it being forced yourself, which usually means you had a bad experience or have the negative association for some reason. I may want to make a girl gag, but I wouldn't force it on someone who didn't have the fetish or desire. 

Please don't assume such things, as us guys do actually feel horrible when women think we want to consciously mistreat them.


----------



## Shadowlight (Dec 12, 2012)

fourtines said:


> This is totally off-topic now, though. No, forced deepthroat isn't normal and it shouldn't be expected, unless a woman has an explicit fetish to where she actually wants to do that, and she's not being choked, or having her head grabbed against her will, or doing it because she thinks if she doesn't it would make her a bad girlfriend.


I just want to add that there are also certain fetishes that women think they might want to explore which may be against the betterment of their own emotional and physical health and may consent to it. One may consent to receiving some form of self-harm, but if they are unaware of the damage that could potentially cause to their own psyche or body, then should they be allowed to indulge in that act by the man they're expecting to perform it on them? 

I know this is a bit of an extreme example, but if someone wants to cut off their arm believing that it might be pleasurable, then should they be allowed to do it?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

NT the DC said:


> That's likely the problem.
> You cannot apply mens sexual attitudes to what you've seen in the biased sample that is the porn industry.
> If you do you'll be making a erroneous grand conclusion like: Men's enjoyment of deep throating is due to porn.
> 
> ...


Ugh I have no proximity to porn culture. For the majority of the time I was a dancer, and even when I did web cam I worked independently, no boy-girl, I only did boy-girl one time, and this is in the past. However, during that time, I was exposed to what is popular in the porn industry, as just a kind of matter-of-fact thing. 

So no, it's not because of my proximity to porn culture; it's because of my proximity to human beings. The men I mentioned? They're not involved in the porn industry in any way, and they've noticed just in people around them, just as I have. 

You can do some quick research on-line, and find all of the young girls asking why they've had multiple boyfriends who grab their heads or even choke them.

You can try to discredit what I'm saying all you want, first because I'm a prude who only does it missionary style according to the Bible, now because of my proximity to the porn culture...but you seem to believe that my opinions are utterly manufactured by either a Bible or the adult industry...yet won't accept that the sudden popularity of riskier sex acts are the influence of porn on young men?

Sure, I'm so easily influenced, but guys aren't. None of this has anything to do with porn, right? 

I have an educated opinion. I also am amused by the hypocrisy of people repeatedly replying to my posts when they say I'm dragging the thread off topic - but if I didn't have four or five people who are replying to me every time I post, I would have stopped what I said a long time ago.

In fact, the only reason I came back to the thread on the topic is because at least three people jumped on my original post.

I have a right to my opinion, and I am defending and justifying, and this has gotten dragged out to absurdity by the people talking to me, telling me how wrong I am to differentiate between the two things, or because I'm explaining my position.

I wouldn't have to explain so much if you would stop talking to me, it's pretty simple. If you want to talk about other facets of blow jobs, then by all means, make other posts instead of consistently replying to me repeatedly.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I also want to comment to the comment I could see in someone else's quoted posts....honey, if you think no one wants to see their SO choking on their penis, you must not get out much.
> 
> Yes, some people do want that, and no its not always from girls who get off on doing it. You can learn this just by hanging out on-line, even, talking with people about their sexual experience.


What is so retarded, is that due to the massive blow (pun) the porn industry got from homemade videos, this basically 'forced' the professionals to go to more extreme niches, doing things that were not offered by the couples that in most cases (I assume) were actually in love or loving. And then some frustrated wankers (I assume) actually think it's supposed to be that way. 



> After two decades of phenomenal growth in profits, the porn industry is facing some major challenges as its X-rated DVDs and Internet content lose out to free videos and photos distributed by amateurs on the Web. Sales and rentals of adult DVDs fell 30 percent in the last two years and sales of Internet-based porn, while still growing, have started to plateau, according to industry estimates.
> Homemade Porn Killing Adult Film Industry


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

NT the DC said:


> Plenty happens in the world independent of seeing it on the BBC or text books.
> However if you're making claims of trends and associating those trends with explanations and asserting it as fact then that requires more then a simple declaration that it's fact.
> 
> I agree that everyone is entitled to their opinion however you're now stepping past that realm and claiming it to be something backed with evidence as you've implied I lack knowledge on the matter. All I am asking is that you provide such evidence if you have it. You are in essence telling me it's childish that I don't believe what you say is true.
> ...


And I've already informed you there's ample evidence even just on the Internet, if you'd bother to research it yourself.

It's like one of those things that goes on, and everyone knows, but certain types don't believe it until some sort of "expert" confirms it. It doesn't matter to them how many people from all of the world know about it, they won't believe it's real until it's too late.

I think this is why in MBTI stereotypes SFPs tend to know what's going on before other people do, and the implication is in fashion, and art, but it's due to everything that is the observable word on the street.

Even my ESFJ friend, even at 50, is great at this, in spotting eye-liner trends, or that the new drug trend now is heroin and it goes in cycles ...like speed, heroin, speed, heroin. I'm pretty sure that's a trend you've never noticed, either. Or how many girls in L.A. are wearing boots with their jeans.

It's things like that, which are such obvious and observable common knowledge, that sometimes an INTP will argue pedantically to the death because he doesn't have the proper academic stats on it, or didn't take a class on it.

However, deepthroating in porn has been a trend since the 70s, and deepthroating has become increasingly forced or violent in porn in more recent years, and this is affecting "average people" or "normal people" but primarily the young.

Just look it up. Not difficult. Plenty of academic articles as well on the effects of porn on society, so it's not like you can't find academic articles on it.

I'm not going to write you a twenty page research paper on trends in human sexuality, ranging from the rape crises in South Africa to the comparatively tamer porn-inspired expectations of heterosexual men in the English-speaking West just because you don't like what I'm saying.

Your entire tone is actually condescending, insulting, and smacks of its own bias: namely that you don't want to believe this or even research it because you don't like what I'm saying.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Shadowlight said:


> The irony of asking someone to prove their claims without proving any your own is highly ironic. If there are no facts, then it's an opinion. Your opinion over hers is not superior, better or any more valid than hers on the subject. It's a difference in perspective.


There is no real irony, she can have the perspective that it's associated with porn that's well within her right.
She's not arguing perspective she's arguing that it's fact. I am not even saying that porn isn't related to such acts only that you cannot conclude it to be fact or a causal relationship based on the research available. There is nothing which indicates that my opinion on the matter is superior to hers because I've yet to even provide my opinion lol. I am simply asking her why she concludes it's fact.

If you're referring my statement that "men enjoyed deep-throating prior to the invention of porn" that's a pretty easy thing to conclude. All you have to do is look at depictions of Egyptian hieroglyphics to know it was being done way back then and likely even before then. I remember reading that "Lucy" performed "paleo-fellacio"

So thought this history of man is it reasonable to assume that at least one woman during this time was able to take the entire length of the penis in the mouth and the man found it enjoyable? I think it's definitely a sensible conclusion and I am sure if I dug up some history books I could find ancient annals speaking of deep throating lol.


----------



## Shadowlight (Dec 12, 2012)

L said:


> Should one be ticketed for not wearing a seatbelt?


Imagine this:

5 people go on a road-trip. 
4 put in their seat belts
1 doesn't. 

Car wraps itself around a tree. 

The person who didn't wear the seat-belt gets tossed around the car like a rag-doll with his flailing limbs beating down on the others at that velocity. 

Ever seen what happens when someone gets hit with a baseball bat in the head at full force? 

So yes. People should be ticketed for not wearing their seatbelts.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

NT the DC said:


> There is no real irony, she can have the perspective that it's associated with porn that's well within her right.
> She's not arguing perspective she's arguing that it's fact. I am not even saying that porn isn't related to such acts only that you cannot conclude it to be fact or a causal relationship based on the research available. There is nothing which indicates that my opinion on the matter is superior to hers because I've yet to even provide my opinion lol. I am simply asking her why she concludes it's fact.
> 
> If you're referring my statement that "men enjoyed deep-throating prior to the invention of porn" that's a pretty easy thing to conclude. All you have to do is look at depictions of Egyptian hieroglyphics to know it was being done way back then and likely even before then. I remember reading that "Lucy" performed "paleo-fellacio"
> ...


Do you not see the difference between some people did deepthroating back in the day (some people also raped the intestines of freshly dead bodies, because I guess that feels kind of like a vagina, too) ...and it becoming a trend, and that trend being influenced by what is being impressed upon people in terms of external influence?

It's not that men never enjoyed the sensation of having a warm, moist cavity clamping down on their penis, but that things are considered normative because of in-group expecations, and our in-group expectations have widened because of things like media, and porn is a readily available media to people these days.

Just because a few people have always done it doesn't mean everyone has always done it, or that it's right or morally preferable or the right thing to do.

Like recently people have decided from a rational perspective that men and woman had an equal say in what is sexually pleasurable. Religions handled that problem in earlier times by restricting sex acts sometimes in oppressive ways. But the overall idea seems to be that SOME PEOPLE have always done things that were harmful to others (including sexually, such as molesting children or marrying twelve year old girls) but that it's only NORMATIVE in certain societies.

And that whether we choose psychology or religion, clearly in most societies certain sex acts are viewed as harmful as so we don't do them. Like we don't rape people, or molest children, or force deep throat on our sex partner...unless we decide that porn is a higher authority than science or God, and don't put it past an 18 year old boy to do not that if he hasn't had a great education.

Whether you can find anecdotal incidents of deepthroating in the ancient Egyptian art, is really no more "official" than what I am expressing about our own time period and people living now.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

fourtines said:


> And I've already informed you there's ample evidence even just on the Internet, if you'd bother to research it yourself.
> 
> It's like one of those things that goes on, and everyone knows, but certain types don't believe it until some sort of "expert" confirms it. It doesn't matter to them how many people from all of the world know about it, they won't believe it's real until it's too late.
> 
> ...


The explanation is quite simple.
You can observe something and conclude it is a trend, sometimes you'll be right and sometimes you'll be wrong.
I can assume a trend like more people are getting the flu is fact because I hear about it more with the influx of social media or because a lot of my family members got it this year.
But if you look at the actual data available you can find out you made an erroneous conclusion, you can find out that the fact is the flu isn't more prevalent in the population it's just been more popular in the media or within your social bubble.

It's good to notice trends, it's human nature to look for trends. 
But advancement of knowledge is not as simple as stating something is true and leaving it at that.

Things that are considered common knowledge got there via disproving alternative explanations, not via observation alone.

Another problem with your conclusion is your are asserting that porn has causal relationship with the behavior, that's frankly something I have a hard time believing. And I have a extremely high skepticism you've read any article that shows a causal relationship.

But I am open minded and if you provided such an article it'd be something that could change my perspective.
Hint: You won't find an article showing a causal relationship.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Villainous said:


> I wouldn't mind if a woman sat on my face. That'd be kinda hot. Get all those juices over my face 'til I can't breathe


 would be?  



> Tell him you'd like to try it. Personally, I like to take control and be dominant.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

NT the DC said:


> The explanation is quite simple.
> You can observe something and conclude it is a trend, sometimes you'll be right and sometimes you'll be wrong.
> I can assume a trend like more people are getting the flu is fact because I hear about it more with the influx of social media or because a lot of my family members got it this year.
> But if you look at the actual data available you can find out you made an erroneous conclusion, you can find out that the fact is the flu isn't more prevalent in the population it's just been more popular in the media or within your social bubble.
> ...


I suppose you live in a perpetual state where you presume you don't know what's going on unless an scientist or professor tells you?

I can't believe you'd even entertain MBTI as a past time or hobby if you're really this "skeptical" about everything; it seems like someone like you claim to be would find this too lacking in hard scientific evidence for you.

You sound to me like one of those people who question if the floor beneath you is actually there.

But since you have made the ridiculous assertion that there's no correlation between porn and trends in behavior, let me google that for you. 

In case you weren't aware, there are multiple studies on the causal link between pornography and sexual behavior, and deep throating and anal are two trends in porn that have spilled over into IRL in a way that has formed utterly unrealistic and sometimes even harmful expectations in young men. 

I don't think like you, and don't ask me to, because I am good at what I do, and you're good at what you do, and if you understood type theory you'd see that trend-spotting is actually a trait that causes some types to thrive in other ways that you wouldn't fare very well at.

Just as I am never going to become a philosophy professor. 

In fact, I personally find it ridiculous that someone who is a CHIROPRACTITIONER of all new-agey things claims to be such a "skeptical" person.

Don't think I don't know about that, either. Some people think what you do is quackery. Want to argue about that now, hmmm?


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Shadowlight said:


> What's this I hear about men not liking teeth? I wonder if they'll like it if someone draws a little blood. I mean, I really am into bloodplay (no jokes). I find it really fascinating. Can you bleed for me, baby?
> 
> I'm only kidding too. Or am I?


Well hello Shadowlight ... Yes, I can bleed for you :wink:


* *





Just kidding ... I'm on the submissive side, so there are a lot of things I would do for "you" :blushed: and enjoy doing it :kitteh: ... But bleed and pain (at least not bothersome amounts of pain) are some things I probably won't do ...
Sorry 







pageofadiary said:


> I actually thought it was hilarious
> 
> I think she was probably embarrassed hence her public statement and reaction. I think most people when they reach a stage of fame in their life they prefer to appear as if they have a G-Rated past. I think its pretty silly if you ask me. Its something we all do but people are extremely uptight about it especially in regards to humor. It's something universal that we all can relate to so why not discuss it freely. Strange.
> 
> ...


To be fair, I saw it a lot a few years ago (so I knew what to expect ... fine parts of it were really funny lol ... although I watched it on low volume because I did not want my roommates in the living room to thing I was watching porn lol)

I agree with you ... Although, I don't want my family to see some of the sexual humor I have made in front of other people (such as college skits) lol (but, I suppose, that is part of sex shaming too)

And yeah, I think "we" pry into celebrities lives too much to the point where we feel like we know them, but, at the same time, want to judge them for things they should not be judged for


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I suppose you live in a perpetual state where you presume you don't know what's going on unless an scientist or professor tells you?
> 
> I can't believe you'd even entertain MBTI as a past time or hobby if you're really this "skeptical" about everything; it seems like someone like you claim to be would find this too lacking in hard scientific evidence for you.
> 
> ...


Lets talk about INTPs for a sec 
INTPs view a world of possibilities and our strength is in analysis of those possibilities.
Our weakness can be generating a plethora of potential explanations on our own.
Another weakness can be asserting something is truth because we can still come up with holes in the conclusion, which is why we're often called people who engage in relativism. 
A feature is that we're open to new ideas but they do come under scrutiny based on our basic knowledge.

Another way to put it is we're made to analyze why something isn't true because there could be alternative explanations that haven't been ruled out.

You can speculate that things happen there is nothing wrong with that, as I've explained it's when you assert it's truth that I become interested in the origin of that thought.

The MBTI it has parts that are helpful but it's certainly flawed, I view it as a tool to make you aware of your strengths and weaknesses. And it's really about generating questions to ask yourself - as I've said our weakness is the generation of the ideas, so it seems reasonable to investigate the MBTI's worth.
Just because something isn't perfect doesn't mean it doesn't have value. Just because an observation isn't shown to be truth doesn't mean it was value-less. 

And I never made the connection that there was no "correlation" between porn and behavior hence no reason to google it for me. You're making a very specific claim and causal relationship not a correlation. You can find a correlation between people who drink water and people who die.

If you have these causal studies I'd like to see them.

Why would you assume I am asking you to think like me? 
Why do you assume I don't understand type-theory?
Why do you find it "ridiculous" that chiropractors are skeptical?

Why would I be afraid to discuss chiropractic? 
Why would I get upset that people view it as quackery? 
Wouldn't my name indicate that I have no issues telling people I am a chiropractor?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

NT the DC said:


> Lets talk about INTPs for a sec
> INTPs view a world of possibilities and our strength is in analysis of those possibilities.
> Our weakness can be generating a plethora of potential explanations on our own.
> Another weakness can be asserting something is truth because we can still come up with holes in the conclusion, which is why we're often called people who engage in relativism.
> ...


Look bro, you're the one arguing with me and telling me I'm wrong, and being all stubborn like "I DONT BELIEVE YOU UNLESS YOU IMMEDIATELY PRODUCE AN INTERTARDZ STUDY THAT SPECIFICALLY SAYS FORCED DEEPTHROAT IS CONNECTED TO PORN."

So I produce many, many, many studies on porn causing behavioral patterns and you said:





> And I never made the connection that there was no "correlation" between porn and behavior hence no reason to google it for me. You're making a very specific claim and causal relationship not a correlation. You can find a correlation between people who drink water and people who die.
> 
> If you have these causal studies I'd like to see them.


It's almost like you're being facetious or disingenuous. Or trolling. 

Drinking water connected to people dying (everyone does both) is nowhere near as specific as trends in porn affecting trends in IRL human sexual behavior. Please.



> Why would you assume I am asking you to think like me?


Because you're arguing with me about nothing. I'm honestly about to put you on ignore and block you. This is the stupidest conversation I've had in the past three days, the last one actually being a little more entertaining, because this one is almost hair-pullingly pedantic, off-topic and dull.



> Why do you assume I don't understand type-theory?


You're asking me to think like you.



> Why do you find it "ridiculous" that chiropractors are skeptical?


It's not the most grounded form of Western medicine. Many people think it's quackery. But you have faith in preventative medicine. 

I do too, but you act like you're soooo skeptical, like you don't even believe porn affects people...oh wait....not in the specific way that I said...and it's because you have some kind of personal hang-up with it. You've gone on about this for so long that it appears defensive and personal. 



> Why would I be afraid to discuss chiropractic?
> Why would I get upset that people view it as quackery?
> Wouldn't my name indicate that I have no issues telling people I am a chiropractor?


If you don't get the correlation between you being so preachy about hard evidence and trends, but your life choice to enter something as questionable by Western medicine as being a chiropractor, and me being amused by that, I don't know what to say.

I'm not enjoying talking to you. I find the conversation at this point draining, confusing, stupid, pointless, and off-topic.

You are definitely a Ti dom. Don't claim unknown type. Only a Ti dom presents conversations like this to me, specifically INTPs. It's horrible, these kinds of conversations are VILE.

It's like mental masturbation for you or something, but to me it just looks like a lot of pedantic off-topic overarching bullshit. LIKE WHY ARE YOU EVEN STILL TALKING ABOUT THIS.

I want to add here that I have nothing against INTPs, I like many INTPs, but this particular kind of conversation I've noticed I tend to have with INTPs, even with INTP friends, and I just kind of...disengage. Like I kick it away, like the covers on my bed when its hot. I do not want.

Please just let this be, ok. We don't have to "explore" it anymore. Agree to disagree, but don't try to prove me "wrong."


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe we should impose a gag rule...


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

My god, this thread is supposed to fun, guys.

Unless someone has done something illegal, no one cares about anyone else's opinion regarding what they share. They have that right. So please stop clogging up the thread.

back to happy penises


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Look bro, you're the one arguing with me and telling me I'm wrong, and being all stubborn like "I DONT BELIEVE YOU UNLESS YOU IMMEDIATELY PRODUCE AN INTERTARDZ STUDY THAT SPECIFICALLY SAYS FORCED DEEPTHROAT IS CONNECTED TO PORN."
> 
> So I produce many, many, many studies on porn causing behavioral patterns and you said:
> 
> ...


Correlation is not causation.
You still haven't seemed to put those dots together. 
Showing studies unrelated to your original point don't make your original point stronger.
I am not even asking you for many studies, simply one.

Chiropractic is not western medicine.
What does having faith in preventative medicine have to do with being a chiropractor the two are not exclusive to one another.
Preventive medicine doesn't require faith that it's effective it can easily be shown to lower health costs and reduce incidence of disease. 
Chiropractic is not considered solely preventative medicine it runs the gamut from primary to quaternary prevention.

I am not saying porn doesn't effect people either, merely questioning the extent.

I must state that it's odd that you think I have an emotional connection to what I do for a living and the value a specific person would put on it, you seem to assume that I haven't investigated for myself and found my own truths or that I'm incapable of thinking anything bad about my profession and the strength of scientific research backing it. You seem to be of the perception that questioning chiropractic is somehow inflicting pain to my ego or something or that I haven't already thoroughly done so prior, but I really question why you think I'd mention it if it bothered me.

In terms of unknown type, there is no reason to assume I don't know what category I fall into simply because I have myself listed as an unknown type.

It is mental masturbation though, and I thank you for it.
I am satisfied that you haven't got the study I asked for and I don't think ill of you for it.
I remember our conversations now, you're an ISFP and we've talked in the ISFP thread.
...interesting.


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

NT the DC said:


> Correlation is not causation.
> You still haven't seemed to put those dots together.
> Showing studies unrelated to your original point don't make your original point stronger.
> I am not even asking you for many studies, simply one.
> ...


See above.

Not that i'm sure your guy's discussion isn't stimulating, but it's totally off topic. make your own thread or go to PMs.


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

NT the DC said:


> I'm not a big fan of HJs either unless it's undercover and pre-dates some real action.
> 
> Like if you're driving and a gal decides to give you a HJ, that's fun.
> 
> No one can wack it as good as I can XD haha


Honestly, when I try to give hand jobs i feel so inadequate, and then we just make eye contact and go, "yeah ok back to oral". it's an impossible art.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

adverseaffects said:


> back to happy penises


Are those like penises with smiley faces? :crazy:

This thread (idea) make my Penis smile :kitteh:

I think I said all I could say in previous posts


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

adverseaffects said:


> Honestly, when I try to give hand jobs i feel so inadequate, and then we just make eye contact and go, "yeah ok back to oral". it's an impossible art.


Have you tried both of you being naked, you pressed against his body from behind or the side, giving him a handjob with one hand and caressing other sensitive parts of his body (perhaps the back of his thighs) with your other hand?


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Have you tried both of you being naked, you pressed against his body from behind or the side, giving him a handjob with one hand and caressing other sensitive parts of his body (perhaps the back of his thighs) with your other hand?


from personal experience i would say we would attempt that for 5 seconds and then we'd want to put it in too bad lol, not that that's bad  for some reason the hand job just lacks the intensity that everything else does


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

adverseaffects said:


> Honestly, when I try to give hand jobs i feel so inadequate, and then we just make eye contact and go, "yeah ok back to oral". it's an impossible art.


Embrace the tangent - you know you wanna lol.

In terms of HJs yeah if I was a female I don't know that I'd want to give them either.
I mean frankly it's hard to masturbate with my left hand, something about that right hand ;P

I have gotten off with a HJ under 10 times for sure.
Mouths are nice and warm and wet, definitely superior.

My brain can't fathom how it would be to get off with a foot job


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

William I am said:


> I don't know if the whole "work the shaft, suck the tip" idea will work for intact men because you might be covering the back of the glans when you pull the skin forward.


Still works.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I've never received one, but I would assume that the more saliva involved, the better.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Neverontime said:


> Keep checking his balls, most guys like their balls stroked/licked/sucked (better shaved)


Yes, please. I love that.

It annoyed me one time I was talking to a woman and we started talking about our sexual preferences, and she wanted to know how I liked to be gone down on, and when I mentioned that, she said, "You like having your balls licked?" And it was the look on her face and tone if voice when she said it that annoyed me. Yeah, I do. Problem? I thought we were two mature adults talking about what we liked sexually. You specifically asked me, and I'm honestly answering. It's not like that's particularly strange. If there's no problem with sucking and licking my penis and taking it into your mouth, why would doing the same to my scrotum give you pause? It doesn't make any sense. And making someone feel his or her sexual preferences is strange before you've actually even engaged in any sexual activity isn't exactly a good way to go.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Cosmicsense said:


> Suction and deep throating.


To each his own, but I've never cared about deep throating. It also depends on the guy, but I'm comfortably well above average and too big for women to take into their mouth all at once. One tried, but when she started gagging, I told her she didn't have to do that on my account. It isn't necessary to deep throat me in order to make me feel good.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

Master Mind said:


> To each his own, but I've never cared about deep throating. It also depends on the guy, but I'm comfortably well above average and too big for women to take into their mouth all at once. One tried, but when she started gagging, I told her she didn't have to do that on my account. It isn't necessary to deep throat me in order to make me feel good.


Seriously, how big are you?

I'm 7" and maybe half the blowjobs I've gotten were to the balls. Some women got talent! and I dig it


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Cosmicsense said:


> Seriously, how big are you?
> 
> I'm 7" and maybe half the blowjobs I've gotten were to the balls. Some women got talent! and I dig it


I'm almost hesitant to answer lest it come off as bragging (I find sexual braggadocio unseemly, as it's usually mostly BS), but it's not as if I go around talking about my penis size, and I was directly asked. *shrug* 

8". If I recall correctly, the average erect penis is 6", which is why I said I'm comfortably well above average. Anything bigger than me I imagine would get into the "bigger than would be comfortable for most women" territory.

I suppose I should also revise my statement to say that I was too big for the women _I've_ been sexual with to take into their mouths all at once. Only the one even attempted it. Perhaps they could have with practice, but they didn't have to try to fellate me like a porn star on my account. I'm not particularly demanding sexually, so long as the prerequisites that are necessary before any sexual interest can occur on my part in the first place are met. If they are, then I will enjoy sexual time with the woman of my affections, and am flexible, so to speak, to making work whatever needs to be made work.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

*@Master Mind


*Well, I have no reason to lie. In fact I'll be honest and say I rounded up! It's closer to 6 3/4 instead of a straight 7. 

I'm still sure that some of these talented ladies could take you all the way. A couple of them went a little bit beyond the shaft. 

Props on being well endowed, haha!

I really thought the average was under 6", though?? 

Guess it really doesn't matter.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Cosmicsense said:


> Guess it really doesn't matter.


Girth does.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

William I am said:


> Also EEEEEEHRMAAAAAGHEEEERRRRRD How the hell did @_fourtines_ @_NT the DC_ @_Shadowlight_ manage to fight so much on this thread. I almost stopped reading it like 5 different times. And thank you for eventually stopping @_NT the DC_ @_Shadowlight_.


It was a freestyle battle.
Every response had a hard beat in the background and started out:
"Yo, yo, yo-yo-yo, yo"


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> I'm almost hesitant to answer lest it come off as bragging (I find sexual braggadocio unseemly, as it's usually mostly BS), but it's not as if I go around talking about my penis size, and I was directly asked. *shrug*
> 
> 8". If I recall correctly, the average erect penis is 6", which is why I said I'm comfortably well above average. Anything bigger than me I imagine would get into the "bigger than would be comfortable for most women" territory.
> 
> I suppose I should also revise my statement to say that I was too big for the women _I've_ been sexual with to take into their mouths all at once. Only the one even attempted it. Perhaps they could have with practice, but they didn't have to try to fellate me like a porn star on my account. I'm not particularly demanding sexually, so long as the prerequisites that are necessary before any sexual interest can occur on my part in the first place are met. If they are, then I will enjoy sexual time with the woman of my affections, and am flexible, so to speak, to making work whatever needs to be made work.


The average is a little less than 5.5". The Europeans are slightly more well off than the the Americans (Don't ever tell them). Asians are struggling (4"+). If you really want to enjoy a big dick, Jamaica is the place to be. What comes in via the throat, comes out down the ass. Or the other way around, it depends on what position you prefer.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Cosmicsense said:


> *@Master Mind
> 
> 
> *Well, I have no reason to lie. In fact I'll be honest and say I rounded up! It's closer to 6 3/4 instead of a straight 7.


Close enough. It isn't like you said you're 7" when you're really 6", and people normally round up height, i.e., a man 6'1.75" would be rounded up to 6'2", so that isn't a problem. It's not one of those internet inflations where everyone's 10".



Comicsense said:


> I'm still sure that some of these talented ladies could take you all the way. A couple of them went a little bit beyond the shaft.
> 
> Props on being well endowed, haha!


Thank you. The women I've been with have had no complaints in that respect. It's actually funny in that, before I knew how big I was relatively I wasn't really hung up on it, but then after I found out, I thought that I guess it would be easy to be unconcerned if I was, in fact, big. I guess it would have meant more if I were smaller than I am.



Comicsense said:


> I really thought the average was under 6", though??


Hmm. I didn't cite directly from a study as I normally do, so I can't actually say you're wrong. I'd have to actually look it up. It's possible you're right.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

All in Twilight said:


> The average is a little less than 5.5".


Hmm. Looks like I stand corrected. I'm not sure where the 6" figure came from on my account then, or how I was so off.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

All in Twilight said:


> The Europeans are slightly more well off than the the Americans (Don't ever tell them).


That would explain SUVs. Guns. Trucks. The South...


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Phil said:


> That would explain SUVs. Guns. Trucks. The South...


Hey now! Southerners are very hospitable and make you a helluva crafty iced tea if you behave. Plus they have sexy accent  (NC)


----------



## justanentpgirl (Apr 4, 2010)

Villainous said:


> Then you'll just have to taste my juices I guess
> 
> I hate pulling out. SO MUCH!


I go with the flow...no pun intended


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> Yes, please. I love that.
> 
> It annoyed me one time I was talking to a woman and we started talking about our sexual preferences, and she wanted to know how I liked to be gone down on, and when I mentioned that, she said, "You like having your balls licked?" And it was the look on her face and tone if voice when she said it that annoyed me. Yeah, I do. Problem? I thought we were two mature adults talking about what we liked sexually. You specifically asked me, and I'm honestly answering. It's not like that's particularly strange. If there's no problem with sucking and licking my penis and taking it into your mouth, why would doing the same to my scrotum give you pause? It doesn't make any sense. And making someone feel his or her sexual preferences is strange before you've actually even engaged in any sexual activity isn't exactly a good way to go.


A guy once told me that his ex thought balls were ugly and didn't even want to see them  wtf? That's just mean. 

Makes me wonder wtf they actually have been doing all that time if they haven't even got to the balls.


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

Neverontime said:


> A guy once told me that his ex thought balls were ugly and didn't even want to see them  wtf? That's just mean.
> 
> Makes me wonder wtf they actually have been doing all that time if they haven't even got to the balls.


Balls can be fairly hideous, that wrinkly scrotum isn't a looker but gotta give him points for personality


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Villainous said:


> Balls can be fairly hideous, that wrinkly scrotum isn't a looker but gotta give him points for personality


True, also extra points for the fun factor.


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

Neverontime said:


> True, also extra points for the fun factor.


Gotta love squirting all that baby batter over the ladies... mmm...


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Villainous said:


> Gotta love squirting all that baby batter over the ladies... mmm...


Gotta love 'em when they're bobbing about behind you..... it makes me think I'm in the sack race......and I'm winning! 
roud:


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Neverontime said:


> Gotta love 'em when they're bobbing about behind you..... it makes me think I'm in the sack race......and I'm winning!
> roud:


Well, if you aren't winning, then someone is doing something wrong...

Just sayin...





















:laughing:


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

Neverontime said:


> Gotta love 'em when they're bobbing about behind you..... it makes me think I'm in the sack race......and I'm winning!
> roud:


Dammit, now I kinda want to go tea bag someone


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

L said:


> Well, if you aren't winning, then someone is doing something wrong...
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> ...


That's okay though, I just shove him off and cross the finish line by myself. 




Villainous said:


> Dammit, now I kinda want to go tea bag someone


Damn, I bet that sucks


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't know why so many girls are so methodical and "neat" about it. From my experience, the best ones are the girls that are completely sloppy about it and use both their hands. Also, it's not as delicate as some girls treat it. Get a little rough, and it's not demeaning. I pretty much go by the rule if a girl goes down on me, I'll go down on her.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Thirty minutes of my life that I'll never get back.

A 16+ page argument about the ethics of fellatio. Only on PerC. Jesus H Christ on a bicycle.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Thirty minutes of my life that I'll never get back.
> 
> A 16+ page argument about the ethics of fellatio. Only on PerC. Jesus H Christ on a bicycle.


You'll get away with a remark like that, I am likely going to get bashed when I say something like that. I think it's because you're a woman. I am going to create a new thread about feminism RIGHT NOW!

Oh btw, there is also a thread about the female variant here where they discuss the vajayjay in full detail.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

All in Twilight said:


> You'll get away with a remark like that, I am likely going to get bashed when I say something like that. I think it's because you're a woman. I am going to create a new thread about feminism RIGHT NOW!
> 
> Oh btw, there is also a thread about the female variant here where they discuss the vajayjay in full detail.


:laughing:

*runs off to find the vajayjay thread*


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Take your time imo.


----------



## vikingbitch (Jul 17, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I've had more than one man tell me I give really good head.
> 
> It's equal parts enthusiasm and skill, just like going down on a woman, would you really want someone to go down on you who hated it, it's kind of like, okay don't bother...
> 
> ...


Agreed, receiving and giving oral sex is no fun unless both members of the event are feeling up to it. If I'm not in the mood, I'll most generally do it anyways for my boyfriend because I DO enjoy giving him pleasure. However, I feel like I'm not doing my best if I lack enthusiasm. 

That being said, I've been told that I give good head as well, but that's only the vote of one man. I'm selfish when it comes to WHO I do things with. I suppose my pierced tongue helped me get that vote. Just be careful not to stab your partner's penis with any facial piercings...


----------



## justanentpgirl (Apr 4, 2010)

yannibos said:


> I don't know why so many girls are so methodical and "neat" about it. From my experience, the best ones are the girls that are completely sloppy about it and use both their hands. Also, it's not as delicate as some girls treat it. Get a little rough, and it's not demeaning. I pretty much go by the rule if a girl goes down on me, I'll go down on her.


Who says you can't be methodical AND sloppy??? and both hands?? like how?? are you suggesting that you are that long


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

justanentpgirl said:


> Who says you can't be methodical AND sloppy??? and both hands?? like how?? are you suggesting that you are that long


Best BJ I've ever gotten:

She takes both her hands, stacks them on top of each other, and at the same time, turns clockwise with one hand, counterclockwise with the other, and sucks the knob.

It was aggressive, sloppy, but made my legs shake it drove me crazy.

There ya go!


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

When she wants to be there and expresses it particularly through her actions and effort. I mean, I try my hardest when pleasing her, so I expect the same.


----------



## Huxleic (Jan 21, 2013)

Some people in this thread need to die in a fire.

:dry:


----------



## justanentpgirl (Apr 4, 2010)

yannibos said:


> Best BJ I've ever gotten:
> 
> She takes both her hands, stacks them on top of each other, and at the same time, turns clockwise with one hand, counterclockwise with the other, and sucks the knob.
> 
> ...


what the heck...that sounds complicated...like walking while patting the top of your head with one hand and making circles on your belly with the other....


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Sheesh, is this still going on? How hard can it be?


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

justanentpgirl said:


> what the heck...that sounds complicated...like walking while patting the top of your head with one hand and making circles on your belly with the other....


Think about holding a bottle of water in one hand, and opening it with the other. You turn your hands in opposite directions. Hope that helps


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

yannibos said:


> Think about holding a bottle of water in one hand, and opening it with the other. You turn your hands in opposite directions. Hope that helps


How how about, holding the bottle cap in the mouth, and opening the bottle with the hands.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

Premium G said:


> How how about, holding the bottle cap in the mouth, and opening the bottle with the hands.


Yes, that's exactly it! Like, a jar you can't get open. Lubricate the top with your mouth, then open it with both your hands.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

22 pages and no one has said eye contact. WTF GUYS


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> 22 pages and no one has said eye contact. WTF GUYS


I am not very visually stimulated. I could be blind and enjoy such affections equally as much.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Premium G said:


> I am not very visually stimulated. I could be blind and enjoy such affections equally as much.


I'm pretty visual. I was just surprised no one had mentioned it until now.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> I'm pretty visual. I was just surprised no one had mentioned it until now.


Of course


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> 22 pages and no one has said eye contact. WTF GUYS


Post number 17 on page 2 was the first mention of eye contact. I only noticed this because I always thought eye contact was sort of weird, but if guys like it, OK, I'll do it.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Siren said:


> Post number 17 on page 2 was the first mention of eye contact. I only noticed this because I always thought eye contact was sort of weird, but if guys like it, OK, I'll do it.


Damn, you're right! Must have been lost in the shit storm that ensued. 

Also, there was this thing my ex used to do which felt nice. She would go down, come up, and when she got to the top, spit on it and let it slide down, then go back down. Pro as fuck.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> 22 pages and no one has said eye contact. WTF GUYS


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

No teeth.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Wallmaster said:


> No teeth.


This, how could I forget.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

yannibos said:


> Best BJ I've ever gotten:
> 
> She takes both her hands, stacks them on top of each other, and at the same time, turns clockwise with one hand, counterclockwise with the other, and sucks the knob.
> 
> ...


I read this advice somewhere a while back as a top tip for amazing blowjobs. I think it was written by someone who was maybe a sex worker, but I can't remember where. 
Still, it sounds good unless she grips too hard and gives you a twist-burn lol.

...And reading this thread makes me miss blowjobs. Every time a notification pops up in my email...


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

yannibos said:


> Best BJ I've ever gotten:
> 
> She takes both her hands, stacks them on top of each other, and at the same time, turns clockwise with one hand, counterclockwise with the other, and sucks the knob.
> 
> ...


Takes note for future reference...


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

justanentpgirl said:


> what the heck...that sounds complicated...like walking while patting the top of your head with one hand and making circles on your belly with the other....


Haha I mean, honestly, I would sign up for that...with my insurance card handy (pun...couldn't help it). :laughing:


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## justanentpgirl (Apr 4, 2010)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> 22 pages and no one has said eye contact. WTF GUYS


Actually...I did in my post..and I kinda recall at least one more person mentioning it


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

justanentpgirl said:


> Actually...I did in my post..and I kinda recall at least one more person mentioning it


Yeah I missed it in the beginning. Good call. It makes it more intimate and can also play into dominance and submission if you're into that as well.


----------



## jennamax (Feb 26, 2013)

i read this tips here which go on to tell you how to give the best blow job ever on your man. It's very interesting to know how much guys love their blowjobs and how you can make them weak at their knees by blowing them the right way. I can see now how women who know how to suck dick keep their man...


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

justanentpgirl said:


> Actually...I did in my post..and I kinda recall at least one more person mentioning it


No I kind of find that odd; there was a skit on this on a comic station that summed it up nicely "The fuck you want me to say; it's not like we can talk at the time?" It's just odd to have your eyes looking in ours and a cock in your mouth. It's just....???????


----------

